# vBulletin Tricks



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Hi all,

I thought it would be worth making a page for all the little tricks that you'll find on the various pages that would make life easier if you knew about them. I know we had a lot that were in the old site that very few people knew about, so why not get something going for the new site?

Example: See that checkmark badge beside some threads when you're looking at a thread list (eg. browsing Anything Mac & iPod)? Click that and go to the first new post since you last looked at the thread! There was a feature like that in the old site that I used a lot. Saves lots of time.

If you are subscribed to a thread (so you can get email notification or some other options - something I don't use) it will show the same checkmark badge but where the rating would normally be. Good way to see which ones you are subscribed to and which ones you aren't!

(On a side note, anyone else notice the drop-shadow on our names, that's only viewable in Safari (or other WebKit based browsers)? Of course that is because Safari (or other WebKit based broswers) are the only browser that supports that part of CSS so far. Now today as of the edit, it seems that the shadow is gone.)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*The shadows look just fine in Shiira *- you might want to modify that "Safari only" to include all the browsers based on the same engine.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

The shadow you see is part of the CSS 3.0 spec. I added it knowing that Safari and a few others would display it properly. Call it a perk if you will.

CSS is lots of fun to play with, radical changes and neat effects can be done on a site with just a few simple changes...


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Chealion said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Example: See that checkmark badge beside some threads when you're looking at a thread list (eg. browsing Anything Mac & iPod)? Click that and go to the first new post since you last looked at the thread! There was a feature like that in the old site that I used a lot. Saves lots of time.


weird. it did that automatically on the old system when i clicked on the title of the thread.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

Here are a few tips:

1. You set the amount of posts you want to see in each thread by changing your options under User CP. The forum default is 15 I reckon, but you can make it up to 40 if you like.
2. You can view inline images but changing your options to show inline images.

Poke around in your control panel, lots of prefs in there!


----------

